# Album plug: Skywave



## kurreltheraven (Jul 29, 2008)

Been meaning to do this for ages: i've released an ambient album called "Skywave" under my alias Kwook. It's an hour or so of feather-soft electronics woven through the distinctive textures of shortwave radio.

Anyone who liked "76:14" by Global Communication or other early-to-mid-1990s ambient house should love this to pieces, and fans of Steve Reich, Tetsu Inoue, Ulrich Schnauss, the Orb and Aphex Twin in his more mellow moments should find plenty to like too.

I've put a chunk of it up online at last.fm at http://www.last.fm/music/Kwook/Skywave including a few full-length previews. For those of you who don't want to pay for a CD, it's available as a digital download from the label site.

There is no Furry Song on it or any other furry-interest material.


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 29, 2008)

kurreltheraven said:


> Been meaning to do this for ages: i've released an ambient album called "Skywave" under my alias Kwook. It's an hour or so of feather-soft electronics woven through the distinctive textures of shortwave radio.
> 
> Anyone who liked "76:14" by Global Communication or other early-to-mid-1990s ambient house should love this to pieces, and fans of Steve Reich, Tetsu Inoue, Ulrich Schnauss, the Orb and Aphex Twin in his more mellow moments should find plenty to like too.
> 
> ...


 
I'l sample you


----------

